# My newest piece



## Cuiccio (20 d ago)

I've recently begun exploring the world of composition and creating pieces using a DAW. I've found the orchestral instruments in GarageBand pretty disappointing and not very realistic sounding (except for the grand piano) and so I was just concentrating on bagatelles. But I've just gotten hold of Spitfire's BBCSO and for a free plug-in, it's surprisingly good. So I've now begun to work on adding other instruments (mainly strings for now). It's hard work but fun! 


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-642445303%2Fminiature-2


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't understand why so many amateur composers use heavy reverb. It does not make the music better.


----------



## Cuiccio (20 d ago)

Thanks for your input. I like the way it sounds. Plus these aren't real instruments and sometimes don't sound that great with cleaner settings.


----------

